# Does anyone know material of apple stickers



## javiprint (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi does anyone know the material that is the same as the apple stickers??? Have a customer who wants to do the same thing with their logo and stick them on computers and stuff. Can anyone point me in the right direction ???
Thanks
Javi


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Why would they need the same material as an apple label?.....Produce labels have FDA requirements as far as inks, adhesive & paper.....


----------



## javiprint (Feb 26, 2013)

Haha sorry I was not specific. I ment apple as computer company apple- I ment the stickers they give you when u purchase a Mac product such as a iPhone or MacBook haha 
Javi


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

No idea what you mean so I am guessing you mean "Domed Decals"?....


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

I would think any sticker paper should work doubt they would know the difference


----------



## acetransco (Jan 2, 2007)

Good Day,
They are a Decal, that is screen printed, and then die cut, they could be cut with a plotter cutter!
David


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

It can also be from a printer cutter like the Roland Versacamm


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Find someone with a Versacamm. Print Cut Vinyl. Will be perfect for you. If the sticker is placed in an area that is touched/rubbed often I suggest they be laminated. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

